# Viper 5706V Dome Light On Constantly



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all, so I just had a brand new 5706V installed in my 2005 Dodge Neon SRT 4. Everything is fine, except my dome light stays on. The light is faintly lit. I really mean like the LED bulb is about 5% lit. Which is strange because the LED is only ON/OFF at full brightness. There is no dimmer. 

Anyway, I haven't been able to do any serious troubleshooting yet. I was wondering if anyone had ideas on what could be causing this. The new installer said they didn't even tap into the dome light. They used an FL Can and they only tapped into the parking lights. 

This also happened with my 5901 install. I don't remember what the previous installer did to correct the issue or why the light was on.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Wiring in anything that wasn't originally in the circuit can have unexpected effects. If a new wire that always has current present (as you would have with an alarm system) is run near another it may cause a small current to flow in the nearby wire. Since LED's require very little current to produce light, you may well see one glow when this occurs. Twisting nearby wires rather than letting them run parallel will reduce this phenomenon as will separating them.

There is the chance too that your alarm system was wired into the wrong place and is causing unintended current to flow due to a load being placed in a circuit where it wasn't intended (electricity takes the path of least resistance).

And even if the new wiring doesn't have current in it there may still a current flowing in the old wiring due to capacitive coupling essentially producing a ground. In the days when light bulbs were lamps a tiny current "leak" would never be noticed but LEDs don't take much current to produce light.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you had it installed, take it back to the place that did it.

BG


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I took it back to the place that installed it. They are completely stumped.

They pulled the power from the Viper unit and the dome light is still on. They are wondering if the light is staying on because I swapped the factory non-LED bulb with a LED bulb.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marker227 said:


> I took it back to the place that installed it. They are completely stumped.
> 
> They pulled the power from the Viper unit and the dome light is still on. They are wondering if the light is staying on because I swapped the factory non-LED bulb with a LED bulb.


 They need to use a Diode(on the wire going to the dome light)to stop the back feed to the dome light........................


----------

